# TV adds moronic?



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Am I the only one who feels commercial TV adds are becoming more moronic and possibly aimed at the brainless? 
Sometime I see an 30 second add that relates to nothing until the very small print at the end.
Sometimes the subliminal flashing images are more like a disco.
Then there the adds that try and sell you something totally pointless and unnecessary to man now beast.

Or is it me.??

Ray.


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

I can put up with that Ray because I can turn the sound off and look away. What annoys me more than anything is the constant loud music and 'mood' sounds which drown out the actors voices. There have been 2 programmes lately which are virtually unwatchable. It is a constant battle to lower and raise the sound level to avoid deafness. :frown2:

Call the Midwife is probably the worst unless you switch on the subtitles to grasp the words being drowned out by Mantovani type Strings. Also, the current Marcella series cannot be fathomed due to the constant background racket of strange noises.

I usually watch the double bill of foreign crime dramas on BBC4 on Saturday nights. The recent Modus series was good and the current one is also very good.


----------



## HurricaneSmith (Jul 13, 2007)

Yvonne and I agree with you. TV adverts are becoming ever more weird in a desire to appear different, often bearing no correlation to the product.

Of course, it could simply be that we are old and out of step. 


.


----------



## teljoy (Jul 4, 2005)

HurricaneSmith said:


> Yvonne and I agree with you. TV adverts are becoming ever more weird in a desire to appear different, often bearing no correlation to the product.
> 
> Of course, it could simply be that we are old and out of step.
> 
> .


We might be old and out of step, but it doesn't detract from the fact that they are b****y annoying!!

Terry


----------



## EJB (Aug 25, 2007)

Everything is now geared to the lowest common denominator and it will only get worse.:surprise::wink2:
At least before the adverts on the TV there is a resume of the next part of the programme then after the advert there is another quick run through of what happened before the advert....then I smash the TV:frown2:


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

I dunno where to start. 747 watches Call the Midwife. Oh Dear, oh deary deary me.


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

Do you think that the ads in question are aimed at people of our/your generation?

Are they for things that we/you will buy or are likely to buy?

Graham :smile2:


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

GMJ said:


> Do you think that the ads in question are aimed at people of our/your generation?
> 
> Are they for things that we/you will buy or are likely to buy?
> 
> Graham :smile2:


If you want to see Ads aimed at our generation, watch afternoon TV. :frown2:

Numerous burial schemes are available, no Medical required and from as little as 13p a day. :surprise:

They must be good ... Michael Parkinson seems to have one. :smile2:


----------



## Webby1 (Mar 11, 2012)

I seem to remember my Grandad wasn't happy when TV went to colour.............................he'd grown up in a world of grim,grey black and white so the TV reflected that.
Colour was for the Swinging Sixties Now generation .............like me

It's perhaps something Vince Cable could have added to his recent list of nostalgic colour schemes.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

*Are you telling me that don't make adverts like this anymore*


----------



## KeithChesterfield (Mar 12, 2010)

One simple ruse that we use, and I'd like to share this little secret with you if I may, is to record the programmes that we are likely to enjoy watching - and run through the bl**dy adverts at top speed when we sit down to relax and watch the programme later.

Adverts ?

What adverts ?


:wav::wav::wav::wav:


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

KeithChesterfield said:


> One simple ruse that we use, and I'd like to share this little secret with you if I may, is to record the programmes that we are likely to enjoy watching - and run through the bl**dy adverts at top speed when we sit down to relax and watch the programme later.
> 
> Adverts ?
> 
> ...


Exactly what we HAVE to do on some stations because the advert break lasts for around 40 mins.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Is it was a re now the old and ignored generation or has it always been like this?

Expensive perfume adds are weird and at the end you think whats that got to do with smells?
Yes we record all the series now as you can keep up with whats going on as well as dump the adds. That Marchella was so confusing, I wondered why I kept watching.

Ray.


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Adverts? What adverts?

TV? What TV?

Must be something from history - before my time.:laugh:


----------



## yarmouth (Nov 1, 2017)

5 catch up does not run the ads.


----------



## HurricaneSmith (Jul 13, 2007)

True, but all too often ITV doesn't have the right to play films on the Internet, only TV.

.


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

I've become a firm fan of YouTube. At least I can pick the subject to watch and hardly any background music.
It's getting harder and harder to find something on any broadcast channel that I find relevant or remotely interesting.
As for adverts I'm firmly convinced that all under-50s live in a cartoon world. And what Fred Flintstone has got to do with insurance, or is it mortgages, is totally beyond me.


----------



## bc109 (Sep 17, 2016)

High time Movies, videos and drama programs were split into four files; at present,only two files are sometimes available
New format:
Video
Subtitles
Speech
Background "music"
We then need some up-to-date TVs that can make the choices from the clicker of whatever combination suits us.

Fortunately, living in Spain, we can download peer to peer ( torrents ) without being locked up 'cos it's legal.
So much of what we view is pre - recorded and without ads.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

bc109 said:


> High time Movies, videos and drama programs were split into four files; at present,only two files are sometimes available
> New format:
> Video
> Subtitles
> ...


You dont have to be in Spain to download peer to peer, you just have to look like you are outside the UK. Allegedly. 

Good idea. Four separate channels of data. The musical score will be completely separate at some point anyway.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Remember the coffee ads, which had all the morons wondering if they'd eventually get together.






or the VW ads.






There have been some really good ads in years gone by, but the children making them now have no concept of good or bad TV, hugely reflected in the quality of TV and films we get.

We record everything to the PVR zap through the ads.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

There were only ever two funny ads worth watching.

When this one came out in the 90s I remember it was so funny we put it up on the projector in the office where I worked and played it for days. 






And I found this funny from the days when we had go faster stripes and extra wide wheels etc


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

prefer the come over cigar ads


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

Ah yes I recall the Carlos Fandango add, very good indeed. Some of the Cadbury’s flake ones were awesome (to a teenage boy like wot I wuz!) 

Modern ones are mostly ****e!!

Andy


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

So many years ago

When adverts were young

And so was I 

And pepsodent whitened teeth , and later came the oxo family 

Call the midwife , I love it

I love the kids and the lamp posts 

I love that row of Six kids

Because that was us

And only seeing that gives me a glimpse of me, albert and six kids 

And there isn’t one that shows us dragging those kids up the fells 

With bacon and egg butties wrapped in foil for breakfast

And butties wrapped for dinner 

And a hound by our sidewatching to make all we’re safe 

And at the end of a long day

When we and everyone else on that mountain 

(Thanks to Odin )

Who tolerated no one on the fell behind him 

Arrived at the pub 

Warmth 

Yes those we're the memories

Sandra


----------



## yarmouth (Nov 1, 2017)

Ad today must be affecting some people when the 2 girls that do the Nationwide ads are getting death threats.


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

yarmouth said:


> Ad today must be affecting some people when the 2 girls that do the Nationwide ads are getting death threats.


That Ad was OK but generally speaking, Bank adverts make me want to puke.

Like Lloyds Bank ... At your side for 200 years. Yeah right ... tossers.


----------



## iandsm (May 18, 2007)

I now refuse to watch any commercial TV and record everything so the adverts ca be fast forwarded. I recon whoever invents a machine which can records the programs and them filter out the adverts before playback will be a multi millionaire overnight.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

The only benefits I can see to adds is to enable a quick pee and check e-mails.

Ray.


----------



## Cazzie (Feb 13, 2009)

I do like the AA ad though with the little girl singing 'rolling on the river'.
Always brings a smile to my face 😀😀

Cazzie


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

raynipper said:


> The only benefits I can see to adds is to enable a quick pee and check e-mails.
> 
> Ray.


Have you noticed it doesn't have to be a quick one these days, 5 minutes on some.


----------



## charlieivan (Apr 25, 2006)

JanHank said:


> Exactly what we HAVE to do on some stations because the advert break lasts for around 40 mins.





KeithChesterfield said:


> One simple ruse that we use, and I'd like to share this little secret with you if I may, is to record the programmes that we are likely to enjoy watching - and run through the bl**dy adverts at top speed when we sit down to relax and watch the programme later.
> 
> Adverts ?
> 
> ...


An even better way if you can do it is to download it from catchup on your sky box. That way the adverts are edited out.


----------

